# Idea's for backpack quiver mount?



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I can think of a couple ways to do it using velcro, fabric, and a sewing machine. The easiest is to sew a flap down on one side that will secure with velcro on the other side, so you can wrap it over the bar or poles that connect the arrow gripper to the poles. If I went this route, I would put velcro on both top and bottom of the flap that secures the quiver, and have a smaller flap with velcro on the other side, so that the main flap is secured down both top and bottom (think sandwich). That will give you alot of security in the field, yet be easily removable.

Another option is to put a couple of grommets on the side of your pack and use some screws and nuts to attach your bow mounting plate to the pack. Use a cheap soldering gun to melt the holes so they don't fray. If I did this route, I would sew a velcro patch inside the pack where I planned to put the grommets before melting the holes and installing them. The velcro will give the grommet more to bite into than just the packcloth, and you can stick a piece of velcro over the top to both pad the nuts and seal the hole. Sewing the patch would be a pain, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a hip quiver adaptor that allows you to put the standard bow quiver on your hip. I can un click the quiver on my bow and have the quiver on my hip in seconds. You could do something simmilar with your back pack. Attach a second quiver mount on the back pack and have the quiver on your bow or back pack in no time.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Tunaboy said:


> I have a hip quiver adaptor that allows you to put the standard bow quiver on your hip. I can un click the quiver on my bow and have the quiver on my hip in seconds. You could do something simmilar with your back pack. Attach a second quiver mount on the back pack and have the quiver on your bow or back pack in no time.


Where did you find your hip quiver adaptor?


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

My 25 dollar Wal mart pack has two cinch clips on the very back I just run then through my qwickee quiver works great figured this out when the holder on my bow snapped walking In. I didn't realize till I was in my stand. That was a fun hike back. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a catquiver mini and attach it to right side pack strap using zip ties where the strap attaches to pack top and bottom


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/sidewinder+hip+quiver+adapter_i5026_baseitem.html

I've had one of these for years. It is mounted on the straps of my fanny pack. I can easily pivot the quiver from vertical to horizontal.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks All, some great ideas I'll try posting a pic when I figure out what I'll do with these good ideas


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I bought my first hip quiver adaptor. The second I made myself. Something pretty stiff as the base and the hole to hole distance is the same as your quiver mount. Put screw in the back and the mount is now on the plate. You then need to find a place and a way to attach it to your back pack. Really pretty simple. I think that Lancasters sells a store bought version, Saunders I think. $20 but the home made is better and cheaper and more durable. I really like to move my quiver from my bow to my hip with no drama.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

+1 on the Sidewinder Hip Quiver Adapter. I've used mine for several years, both on my hip and on my pack, attached to a compression strap. Nowadays, I keep my quiver on the bow, but if I ever go back to a hip quiver for hunting, it will be put to use again.


----------

